# Vampira Costume



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

You nailed it. Initially thought the second photo was of Vampira for comparison. Ya look awesome!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Perfect. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
Still fixing up the dress. I'm using an old Morticia costume, cutting and sewing where needed.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Have to admit, the eyebrows weren't the primary focus of my attention when admiring Vampira, but you have executed them with perfection. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think they look great! I agree maybe a little darker...but you nailed the shape!!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha Spats Yes I'm obsessed with her eyebrows and makeup, and the fellas are like....."eyebrows what eyebrows?"

I agree Trinity, definitely darker and maybe a little higher. 

There is a slight difference in her brows trough the years too.

On her tv show her brows were thicker and shorter.






gosh she was lovely!


Here plan 9 brows were thinner and higher. 








So I may go for something in between.

I plan to go to Phoenix Comicon on Friday dressed as her, so I have to get my butt in gear. The dress needs a little work still. 
I also plan to take the light rail alone in the morning like this...which I am little nervous about in this outfit.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

They look great!!! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

You got the shape just right - you're a dead ringer! Can't wait to see the look all turned out


----------



## NeekoSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

You're off to a great start! Just don't try to copy her waistline that's dangerous and painful


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

You look far better than the original!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I wish! 
Yes the real Vampira, Maila Nurmi held the world record for a while with a 17" waist!! I do corset but I don't have that kind of discipline. Lace at 22" I'm already getting looks of horror which of course I like but I don't plan on going much smaller .

Anyway I decided to sew a completely new dress from scratch. The other one is kind of trashed. Also when I wear heels it's only about ankle length, it needs to drape on the ground some.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are the sunglasses I made similar to the ones Maila/ Vampira used to wear.


----------

